# Jumping on doors and a few barking issues



## uoser (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Lexi is now almost 2 years old and she is the cutest puppy ever :laugh: Few things I have been trying to address that seems to be a constant problem. First when we are in seperate rooms she always jumps up on the doors to peak in. I don't have nearly the same amount of problems with it as my doors do ( hundreds of deep scratches). Another problem is that when we are in my office (most of the day) she barks and charges like no other when my roommates cat walks by the screen door. She also barks and whines anytime she hears the cats bells jingle. Any advice would be great!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello, Mac jumps on doors too. And, he also barks at the cats and whines because they won't play with him. He also freaks out and runs back and forth whenever we're in separate rooms. The only solution I have is this gadget called a Pet Zoom. It grabs his attention and then he complies with "No" or "lay down".


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah, Zeppelin jumps on the doors and opens them (we have those lever door handles).


----------



## My2Furkids (Sep 21, 2010)

Anybody else have any ideas? Our 6 month old has started jumping on the back door in the morning (after a potty break, no he does not stay outside at night!), and it really sounds like when he gets bigger, he could break the glass! Help, help! Thanks...


----------



## cuttingedge (Nov 23, 2009)

My2Furkids said:


> Anybody else have any ideas? Our 6 month old has started jumping on the back door in the morning (after a potty break, no he does not stay outside at night!), and it really sounds like when he gets bigger, he could break the glass! Help, help! Thanks...


Unfortunately with these types of behavior problems the only way to fix them is to actually catch them in the act. I will give you some suggestions but need you to give me an idea of what training the dog has had as well as what methods have been used?


----------



## pistolp1 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a similar problem with my 2 yr old. She does the door thing, but mostly when she needs to go to bathroom, but exactly the same issues with my cats bell. She hates the cat and only have the bell on to make sure she is still alive since she hides from the dog.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

My2Furkids said:


> Anybody else have any ideas? Our 6 month old has started jumping on the back door in the morning (after a potty break, no he does not stay outside at night!), and it really sounds like when he gets bigger, he could break the glass! Help, help! Thanks...


Akira, my 7 yr old, started doing this YEARS ago. I tried multiple techniques, verbal correction as well as correction collar and drag line, then waiting around the corner of the door. She'd jump, I'd immediately go out and correct her - tell her off, no jump - she'd do it the second I went back in the house. I spent literally years consistently trying to correct it.

Then I bought an e-collar (remote trainer) for another dog, and finally had the idea to use it on akira for the door jumping. Within DAYS she stopped and has not jumped since. At ALL. It's been probably 6 months, give or take.

Now, when she's ready to come in, she comes to the door and just sits and waits by it. I too was afraid she was going to go through the glass door. She's a 75 lb female and was hitting it like a ton of bricks.


----------

